# RAF Harrington. Ex Thor Missile Base- Nothamptonshire



## magmo (Jun 8, 2008)

RAF Harrington was a air base during the second world war from which the SOE/OSS operated. Post war in 1959-1963 part of it was used as a launch site for nuclear armed Thor missiles. There were three launch pads in what is now a farmers field. 

The most prominent feature left now is teh blast walls.







The blast walls are surrounded by a trench about 1M deep which I presume was water filled.






This is the concrete base where the retractable hanger used to slide back into the distance to allow the missile to be raised to the upright position for launch.






More pictures here. http://www.urbex.puffinpost.com/harrington.php

mo


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 8, 2008)

Blimey, that's an interesting site. Enjoyed looking at your other photos and although there's not a huge amount there, it's something I've never seen before. Humungous blast walls!


----------



## ricasso (Jun 8, 2008)

*raf harrington*

good to see somthing a bit different,well done!


----------



## MD (Jun 8, 2008)

nice mate good to see what they look like i went to raf oudle near corby that was the same sort of base
but everything is almost covered now


----------

